# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Θεοτόκος [Theotokos]

## helatros68

Η Θεοτοκος μολις εχει φυγει απο το Περαμα στις 30.11.2009.


theotokos 30.11.09.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Θεοτόκος όταν κατασκευαζόταν. Φωτο απο της αρχές του 2003 με μια μηχανή Zenith του 1980 με φίλμ. Τι λεπτά πλήρωνα και τότε για εμφανίσεις. Και το ρεπορτάζ που είχα στείλει........τότε στο περιοδικό Ε και δημοσιεύτηκε στο τεύχος 123 Ιούλιος 2003. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους και μη φίλους  :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

Όπως ανέφερα στο τεύχος 115 (Νοέμβριος 2002) του «Ε» την 1η Ιουνίου 2002 ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή του 7ου αμφίπλωρου, που ονομάζεται «Θεοτόκος», ιδιοκτησία των κ. Φιλιάγκου ¶γγελου και κ. Καρνέση Δημήτρη και θα συνδέει την Σαλαμίνα με το Πέραμα. 
Ή κατασκευή του ολοκληρώθηκε μέσα σε 9 μήνες μόνο, πολύ γρηγορότερα από ότι το αναμέναμε, χάρη στην οργάνωση που έχει το ναυπηγείο του κ. Παναγιωτάκη, που βρίσκεται στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. 
Η καθέλκυση του  «Θεοτόκος» από την ναυπηγική κλίνη, έγινε την 1/3/2003 και ώρα 10.50, παρουσία του αρχηγού του Λ.Σ κ. Δελημιχάλη Χρήστου, του καπετάνιου του «Αγ. Νικόλαος» κ. Σακελάριου Δημήτρη, που ανήκει στους ίδιους ιδιοκτήτες, και πολύ κόσμου. 
Ο πατήρ Στέλιος Χουλάκης τέλεσε τον αγιασμό του ferry boat και μόλις έσπασε η σαμπάνια, το σκάφος γλύστρισε στα νερά του κόλπου της Σαλαμίνας. Μέσα το περίμεναν τα ρυμουλκά «Μεγαλόχαρη 8» και «Μεγαλόχαρη 10» τα οποία το οδήγησαν στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Κόρρου, όπου θα γινόταν τα τελευταία βαψίματα και η ολοκλήρωση του BAR. 
Όταν το «Θεοτόκος» έδεσε, ανέβηκε στο σκάφος ο αρχηγός του  Λ.Σ κ. Δελημιχάλης και συνεχάρη τους ιδιοκτήτες για το ωραίο ferry boat. Μετά, με συνοδεία ιδιοκτητών και των καπεταναίων κ. Θεοχάρη Παναγιώτη και κ. Σακελαρίου Δημήτριου, κατέβηκαν στο μηχανοστάσιο, πήγαν στους χώρους των επιβατών και τέλος ανέβηκαν στην γέφυρα. 
Το «Θεοτόκος» έχει μήκος 86 μέτρα, πλάτος 17 μέτρα και μπορεί να μεταφέρει περίπου 125 Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα. Στη φωτο 1 το βλέπουμε να φορτώνει στα Παλούκια, ανάμεσα στα αμφίπλωρα «Σαλαμινία» και «Δημήτριος Π». 
Έχει 4 μηχανές CUASCOR Ισπανικής προέλευσης των 485 ίππων, τα πόδια είναι H.R.P. Ολλανδικά με 4 πτερύγια και τα χειριστήρια του είναι JOYSTICK. Το μπλε χρώμα που έβαλαν οι ιδιοκτήτες στην υπερκατασκευή το κάνει να ξεχωρίζει από μακριά από όλα τα άλλα. Στη φωτο 2 τραβηγμένη από το Καματερό με φόντο τον Αγ. Γιώργη, βλέπουμε λόγο της ήρεμης θάλασσας, το μπλε χρώμα της υπερκατασκευής να καθρεπτίζεται στα ήρεμα νερά του κόλπου. 
Οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι δουλεμένοι με μεράκι και με άψογο φινίρισμα υπόσχονται στον επιβάτη άνεση. Όσο για την καθαριότητα φροντίζει το προσωπικό. Το επιβατικό κοινό πρέπει να το διατηρεί καθαρό και να μην γράφει με μαρκαδόρους στο W.C. 
Το πλήρωμα του «Θεοτόκος» αποτελείται από τους: Θεοχάρης Παναγιώτης (πλοίαρχος), Φιλιάγκος Δημήτρης (Α΄ μηχανικός), Βιλλιώτης Βασίλης (βοηθός μηχανής), Λυράκος Παναγιώτης (ναύτης), Κρανιδιώτης Κωνσταντίνος (ναύτης) και Διολέτης Κωνσταντίνος (ναυτόπαις). Ευχόμαστε σε όλους καλά ταξίδια.  


ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 055.jpg

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 057.jpg

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 058.jpg

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 060.jpg

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 061.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεοτόκος ότι έχει ξεκινήση απο Πέραμα στις 07/12/2010 για ένα δρομολόγιο του, αρκετά γεμάτο όπως βλέπετε. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink: .

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 43 07-12-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεοτόκος στις 25/03/2011 έχει φέρει άλλη μία φουρνιά :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis Nikos, Leo, sylver23, Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, CORFU, JIMMARG75, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Nissos Mykonos, Dimitris T, Φανούλα, Γιάννης Τ, noulos, anagiotis78, laz94, chiotis, GameManiacGR, GiorgosVitz, IONIAN STAR, costaser, xara και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Cool: 


ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 48 25-03-2011.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Θεοτόκος 1-01-2013 στο δρομολόγιο του.

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 1-01-2013.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Θεοτόκος στις 25/03/2011 έχει φέρει άλλη μία φουρνιά.
> Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis Nikos, Leo, sylver23, Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, CORFU, JIMMARG75, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Nissos Mykonos, Dimitris T, Φανούλα, Γιάννης Τ, noulos, anagiotis78, laz94, chiotis, GameManiacGR, GiorgosVitz, IONIAN STAR, costaser, xara και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.
> 
> 
> ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 48 25-03-2011.jpg


Πλοίαρχος ποιος είναι στο πλοιο?

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν συνεχίζει ο ίδιος που γράφω παραπάνω!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ο καπτα Ζαχαρίας Βασιλειάδης απο την Σαλαμίνα!!! :Single Eye:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το Θεοτοκος φτανοντας στην Σαλαμινα περυσι τον Απριλιο !!
100_0188.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Θεοτόκος που απο τη Δευτέρα έχει βγεί για τη 2ετία του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Μάλλον την Τρίτη θα κάνει το μπανάκι του.
Για όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων. 

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 56 10-03-2013.jpgΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 57 10-03-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεοτόκος τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του και εχθές ήταν αραγμένο στα Παλούκια. Όπως βλέπετε όμως πάνω απο τη γέφυρα, η συντήρηση συνεχίζετε. Για όλους ους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 58 13-03-2013.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη βρίσκεται το Θεοτόκος για την καθιερωμένη συντήρησή του.

----------


## leo85

> Στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη βρίσκεται το Θεοτόκος για την καθιερωμένη συντήρησή του.


Επάνω στον χρόνο καθιερωμένη συντήρηση δεν το πιστεύω  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε συνηθίσει όταν ένα πλοίο βγαίνει σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο, να λέμε ότι βγήκε για "εργασίες συντήρησης" ή όπως ο φίλος karavofanatikos συνηθίζει να λέει "για την καθιερωμένη του συντήρηση". Ενώ βέβαια υπάρχουν πολλοί και διάφοροι άλλοι λόγοι για τους οποίους μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Από κάποια π.χ. μικρή ή μεγαλύτερη αβαρία μέχρι και την επιθεώρηση από πιθανούς αγοραστές (δεν λέω βέβαια ότι κάτι από αυτά συμβαίνει στην παρούσα περίπτωση του ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ διότι δεν γνωρίζω.)

Καλό θα είναι λοιπόν αν δεν γνωρίζουμε τους πραγματικούς λόγους για τους οποίους ένα πλοίο πήγε ή βγήκε έξω σε ένα ναυπηγείο, να αναφερόμαστε απλά και μόνο στην παρουσία του εκεί, ή έστω ας αναφέρουμε ως πιθανότητα την "καθιερωμένη συντήρηση" και όχι ως κάτι το βέβαιο.

----------


## leo85

Το ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ από 1-4-2014 πιάνει δρομολόγια στο Ρίο,σε αντικατάσταση του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ.

----------


## Marios97

Γιατί καθυστερεί να έρθει στο Ρίο το ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ

----------


## SteliosK

Σήμερα στο καθιερωμένο του Δρομολόγιο

gg21.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ από 1-4-2014 πιάνει δρομολόγια στο Ρίο,σε αντικατάσταση του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ.


Παρ' όλο που το πλοίο βρίσκεται ακόμα στη γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας, η πληροφορία που είχε μεταφέρει πριν ένα περίπου μήνα ο Λεωνίδας, ήταν σωστότατη. Στο επόμενο ΣΑΣ (24-25 Απριλίου στη Νάξο) υπάρχει αίτημα για :




> ΑΝΑΚΛΗΣΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ “ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ” ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ – ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΡΙΟ – ΑΝΤΙΡΡΙΟ ΑΠΟ _01‐04‐2014_ ΕΩΣ 31‐10‐2014


Από τα τραγελαφικά βέβαια της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας, το γεγονός ότι η συζήτηση για μεταδρομολόγηση του πλοίου από την 1η Απριλίου, θα διεξαχθεί στις 24-25 Απριλίου.

----------


## Marios97

Καλησπέρα χρόνια πολλά και χριστός ανέστη στις 24-25 Απριλίου θα μάθουμε αν θα έρθει στο Ρίο το ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ και το ΠΡΟΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ IV

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....στις 24-25 Απριλίου θα μάθουμε αν θα έρθει στο Ρίο το ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ και το ΠΡΟΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ IV


Στο Ελλάντα αυτά τα μαθαίνεις νωρίτερα από τις συνεδριάσεις των .....αρμοδίων οργάνων (!!!!!) Ήδη και τα δύο πλοία βρίσκονται εν πλω προς το Ρίο, το _ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ_ στον Κορινθιακό στο ύψος του Κιάτου αυτήν την ώρα.

----------


## thanos17

Σήμερα  έφτασε στη νέα του γραμμή το *ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ* …..Να του ευχηθούμε καλά ταξίδια σε αυτό και το πλήρωμα του!!!Φώτο το απόγευμα από έμενα…  :Distrust:

----------


## thanos17

Μια φωτογραφία  σήμερα το πρωί όταν ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια!!!! :Cocksure:  DSCN0128.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτογραφία από χαρτί με ημερομηνία Ιανουάριος 2006 (συγνώμη για την ποιότητα) και κοιτάξτε τη γίνετε στα Παλούκια.

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 077 05-01-2006.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Σε  1,5 ωρα,  ο κατάπλους του Θεοτοκος, στα παλούκια.

DSCN1725.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Η συνάντηση του Τελαμών με το Θεοτόκος στις 13,20 μ.μ ανοικτά από τον Ψαθόπυργο. Η χαιρετούρα αναμενόμενη με το Θεοτόκος όπως βλέπετε στη φωτο να έχει τον καιρό κόντρα (6 μποφόρ) και πρέπει να ταλαιπωρήθηκαν, ενώ εμείς τον είχαμε πρίμα.

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 78 31-10-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Στα παλούκια,προερχόμενο απο το ριο.

DSC_2192.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεοτόκος από τις 07/05 έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Εξωτερικά και η γάστρα έχουν βαφεί και αύριο θα περάσουν και τα ανόδια. Η αύριο το απόγευμα ή μεθαύριο θα πέσει στο νερό. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
Δυστυχώς ενώ τράβηξα σήμερα φωτο, λόγο ιού δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω. :Apologetic:

----------


## pantelis2009

Έπεσε σήμερα το πρωί στη θάλασσα και στις 10.40 π.μ φουριόζικο πήγε και έδεσε στα Παλούκια.

----------


## thanos17

Το Θεοτόκος όταν ήταν στο Αντίρριο με φόντο την γέφυρα Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης !!!!!
DSCN0145.jpgΚαι μια ποιο κοντινή !!!DSCN0146.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ επιστρέφοντας με το νέο του look στα ύφαλα στις 14-05-2015 στα Παλούκια, αφού είχε τελειώσει με το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Φωτογραφημένο από το Καματερό, για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ 87 14-05-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σύμφωνα με τις δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης περιόδου 01/11/2017 -  31/10/2018, η εταιρεία του πλοίου έχει την πρόθεση να το δρομολογήσει το  καλοκαίρι του 2018 (15/06/2018 - 09/09/2018) στην γραμμή Αιδηψού - Αρκίτσας !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

To Θεοτόκος έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πριν λίγο έφτασε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε λοιπόν έξω που έχει βγει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, 2 χρόνια μετά την τελευταία συντήρηση του.

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ-92-06-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To πλοίο τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του και ήδη επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεοτόκος αναχώρησε πριν λίγο από τα Παλούκια και μέσο Φανερωμένης θα πάει για Ισθμό Κορίνθου και στη συνέχεια Ρίο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ-88-14-05-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξέρουμε Παντελή γιατί έγινε αυτή η αλλαγή ??? Εννοώ ότι το πλοίο για αυτό το καλοκαίρι ήταν δηλωμένο στην γραμμή της Αιδηψού, και στο χθεσινό ΣΑΣ ζήτησε ανάκληση δρομολόγησης τόσο από την γραμή της Σαλαμίνας όσο και από την γραμμή της Αιδηψού.

Ακόμα, στο Ρίο πηγαίνει ως τέταρτο αμφίπλωρο, ή θα αντικαταστήσει κάποιο από τα άλλα τρία που δουλεύουν εκεί ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάει στο Ρίο σαν 4ο πλοίο και από εβδομάδα θα φύγει και 5ο.

----------


## Nickos_p

Δυτική Προβλήτα Αντιρρίου, στις 25/6/2018

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος της δρομολογιακής περιόδου 2017-2018, και το πλοίο αναχώρησε αργά τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα από το Ρίο για την επιστροφή του στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Τέλος της δρομολογιακής περιόδου 2017-2018, και το πλοίο αναχώρησε αργά τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα από το Ρίο για την επιστροφή του στην Σαλαμίνα.


Και το Θεοτόκος που αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει στον Ισθμό Κορίνθου θα πάει στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια να δέσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεοτόκος έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή που ήταν εκεί από τις 01/11/2018 για την ακινησία του και πήγε στα Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεοτόκος τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή για την ακινησία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεοτόκος θα φύγει σε λίγο από τα Παλούκια και θα πάει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Θεοτόκος* έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, η υδροβολή στα ύφαλα του έχει τελειώσει και όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου την Τετάρτη 15/05/2019 θα καθελκυστεί. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ-98-11-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Θεοτόκος* σήμερα καθελκύστηκε από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και πήγε στα Παλούκια. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο λίγο μετά κατά την αναχώρηση του με φόντο το Ικόνιο. Στη θέση του την Δευτέρα θα βγει για την συντήρηση του το Κωνσταντίνος Κ. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΤΟΚΟΣ-99-15-05-2019.jpg

----------


## gioros

foto 01 1736.jpgΕτοιμο για απόπλου

----------

